# doesn't feel/look right...



## simple (Aug 3, 2011)

I've not done enough bacon to have a "gut feeling" for it yet.  Only 1 10lb belly cut into 2 or 3 lb chunks to practice on, just in case...

Still, my gut tells me this chunk isn't right.  It looks different than the others--the color and the fine lines of marbling, for lack of a better word, just don't look "right". And it feels different in the slicer--almost gristly as it goes through.  It doesn't fall the same, it doesn't flex the same.  The further I got to the middle of the chunk, the more pronounced the difference became. I have a sneaky suspicion that it didn't cure all the way through, but no experience to back that up.  Maybe it's just different because it came from further down the belly?  While I didn't check the temp before slicing, it should be pretty much the same as the others I've done.  Used the same process.

Here's a pic or two--notice the fine lines of fat running through the lean portion.  I haven't come across that with the others.  And look at the difference in color of the lean sections of the same piece.  Does this appear to back up my concern, or have I just been struck with a case of the nervous nellies?














I realize none of you are clairvoyant, but I'm hoping there's enough experience floating around  that someone can help me out.

Thanks.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 3, 2011)

It looks ok to me.

Looks like some sort of tissue in the fat there..have had that myself.

Pops will be here soon and tell ya whats happening..

  Dont worry..

  Craig

update!!

Here's a pic of some I sliced a few weeks ago.

You will notice some of the same kind of thing you are talking about over to the left.

We have been eating it steady...no problems..


----------



## roller (Aug 3, 2011)

It does not look like normal Bacon to me.


----------



## meateater (Aug 3, 2011)

My first few bellies I smoked were like that more meat less fat different part of the belly, no complaints from me except my final outcome, my learning curve. The last couple I bought were more like cheap store bought in looks but not in flavor.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 3, 2011)

are you cutting it against the grain?


----------



## simple (Aug 3, 2011)

chefrob said:


> are you cutting it against the grain?


Heck if I know
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.   Against the grain or across it?  The way I cut it seemed logical at the time, but anything's possible.  I don't think I sliced it all, just tossed it all back into the freezer.  I'll pull it out in the morning and check it out. I had already fried/tried some of another chunk, so I didn't want to try any of this until I knew the other was OK.  I'll fry a bit of this tomorrow and see if has creates any ill effects...


----------



## chefrob (Aug 3, 2011)

try cutting it the the other way and see if it looks any better......


----------



## venture (Aug 3, 2011)

We all have to figger these things out.

In this case it will taste great either way!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2011)

Let us know how it tastes.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 4, 2011)

Has it been under refrigeration the entire time?  Did you use a reliable cure mix, apply it properly in the manner described in the recipe?   If you did what you where supposed to do and from the looks of it you did, I don't think you will have a problem.  Fry up a slice and do a taste test.  If you decide not to eat it give me a pm and I will send you my mailing address  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Speaking of slicing I normally slice with the grain?  up and down as it hangs on the pig.  I do this because I believe I get a better ratio of fat to meat.  Anybody do it the other way?  Are we in agreement that up and down is with the grain?

Al


----------



## chefrob (Aug 4, 2011)

al, this would be against the grain...







this looks like it is with the grain, see the striations or "threads" of meat running from left to right.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree with Al.

If you used the right amount of whichever cure, and cured for long enough, it should be fine, no matter how it looks or feels.

It would help if we had some pics of the slices you took for the fry test, to see if it was cured to center, but if you did the right things, it should be fine.

As for direction of slicing, I heard that mentioned a longtime ago, and I was worried about it, so I took a piece & sliced it from a few different sides, and they didn't have a noticeable difference "To Me". Since that I slice my pieces for size & appearance. I'm not saying there isn't a difference---I'm saying there isn't a big enough difference for me to be concerned.

Bear


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 4, 2011)

chefrob said:


> are you cutting it against the grain?


It will have the same flavor but I got to agree with Rob I think you need to turn the meat 90 degrees and slice it. Looks good in the pics, color wise


----------



## simple (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.  This is where this interweb thingy is so useful.  It's amazing the amount of knowledge floating around the ether.

I was concerned it hadn't cured right and was leery of even frying up a couple pieces to test.  I appreciate that most of you agree it "looks right", so I'll give it a try, hopefully later today, or tomorrow morning. Have other things I need to get finished.

Found out this morning I've finally found a job after being unemployed since April.  Only pays about 1/2 of what I was making, and not enough to survive on, but the benefits are great and start after 60 days instead of 90, so that's a huge thing.  My wife has MS, and we have to have insurance to survive.  We were just approved as a charity case by one of her med mfrs., so that's $4200 a month off our mind.  Still, I keep a job for the insurance as much as for the income. Once I know what shift I'll end up with, I'll try to pick up a second job to make ends meet.  Out here, a lot of places won't even talk to you if you're unemployed.  It's totally ridiculous.  At least now maybe I can at least get an interview.   

Anyway, I have a painting projects started in a couple of rooms (oh joy. It never ends...) I need to get finished, so that probably ought to take precedence over bacon.    They may not, but they should...


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, you are just slicing it with the grain vs. across the grain.  Won't hurt a thing, just be a llttle chewier.  Turn it 90 degrees and slice the rest of it up and you'll be fine.  Sorry about your wife's difficulties, have had similiar with me and the wife too - two strokes and two cancers.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 4, 2011)

Chef Rob  +1 with what you are saying,  I have some chunks of bacon in the freezer that need slicing,  I will be more attentive to the grain when I slice it.  As I said previously I slice up and down as as it would hang on the pig.  Pretty sure after looking at my rock hard abs and comparing to a pig the muscle runs from rooter to tooter on the pig so across the grain would be up and down.  Never really paid any attention to the grain of belly because I try for a good fat/meat distribution

never seen a pig do situps


----------



## simple (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I fried some up this morning.  Smelled right when I unwrapped it.  Smelled right when it was cooking, but it shrunk quite a bit more than my other chunks have done. Could slicing it the "wrong way" make a difference on the way it cooks up. Tasted right. Looked like it crisped up okay, but was a bit chewier than I expected.  Again, is this a function of slicing/grain correlation?

Guess we'll see how it stays down...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I agree with Al.
> 
> If you used the right amount of whichever cure, and cured for long enough, it should be fine, no matter how it looks or feels.
> 
> ...




Bear, I've never made belly bacon only BBB, ( can't get bellies around here ) but I can tell the difference with the way it's cut.

If I slice it across the grain it's much less chewy, and if I use a piece of butt with a lot of the fat cap it tastes more like belly bacon.

I guess with bellies it doesn't make that much difference how it's cut.

Hopefully one day I can get some bellies & make "real" bacon.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 7, 2011)

That's why you slice meat against the grain, isn't as stringy or chewy.  Never had chewy bacon unless I slice it too thick or don't cook it long enough.  I like my bacon very crisp.   An it does shrink when you cook the fat out.


----------



## meateater (Aug 7, 2011)

chefrob said:


> al, this would be against the grain...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean I got it right.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 7, 2011)

There again, looking at my rock hard abs I guess the muscle runs on about a 45 degree angle to the ground when the hog is standing around the pen.

And I have to agree with Bear,  I slice for appearance and distribution of fat to lean.  Not big on a plate full of fried fat (unless you are eating cracklins) or a plate of very, very lean bacon.


----------



## simple (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys. The whole curing thing has me double checking everything.  Once I do more, I'll be more comfortable with it. And I'll definitely be doing more.  This is good stuff!

One thing I do know--no better than my memory is, I have to do a better job of writing down what's going on.  When the bacon went in to the cure, weight, seasonings, wood applied, all that stuff.  I forget things so easily I have to have back up.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 7, 2011)

My friends get so frustrated, I have learned how to cook and don't write anything down.  Can I have that recipe?  Yea, what recipe?

You have to get the amount of cure and minimum cure times correct. After that you can be as creative as you wish.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2011)

You're doing great Simple!!

Listening to guys like Al, Pops, etc, etc is a great thing to do!

When I first started on this forum, there were a lot of learned guys. I would read & take answers from 10 or 12 guys & go with the overwhelming majority of agreed upon answers. Everything seemed to at least get me close to what I liked. Then I would refine it to my liking. The only thing you don't want to mess with is curing. Get your info from people who normally use the cure you are going to use, and double & triple check your plan of attack. Also if those people do things a little different, it doesn't always mean they are doing it wrong, but don't mix their instructions either, because one might be using less cure for a longer time. If you used the "less cure" from one guy, and normal "shorter time" from the other guy, it could cause a problem.

Keep doing a lot of research.

Notes????----If I didn't take copious notes, I'd be starting over every time----I got serious CRS !!!

One of the reasons I make easy to follow Step by Steps is my lousy memory (when it comes to this kind of thing)!!!

Hope this helps,

Bear


----------



## simple (Oct 22, 2011)

I finally got around to slicing the rest of this chunk.  Looking it over, I could where I was slicing from the "wrong" direction.  It was too small to change the slicing direction, so I finished it up as is.  Still tastes good no matter how it's sliced.  My old Rival slicer I picked up does better than me with a knife, but still leaves a lot to be desired.  Wish there was a middle ground between cheaply made ones and the commercial units...


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 23, 2011)

Actually, if you look into several of the "Chef's Choice" models there is:

http://edgecraft.com/page2e.html

http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/meat_slicer_deli_slicers.aspx

or Google whatever model(s) interest you for best prices.


simple said:


> I finally got around to slicing the rest of this chunk.  Looking it over, I could where I was slicing from the "wrong" direction.  It was too small to change the slicing direction, so I finished it up as is.  Still tastes good no matter how it's sliced.  My old Rival slicer I picked up does better than me with a knife, but still leaves a lot to be desired.  Wish there was a middle ground between cheaply made ones and the commercial units...


----------



## simple (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks, Pops! I just got around to looking into these.  A couple look like good deals to me...

Unfortunately, they also look like they cause me to end up in the dog house for a rather lengthy stay
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Told SWMBO this week that one closet of clothes was enough.  If she wants something different, go to the back of the closet and pull something out
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...

Lemme figure out how many hours of dedicated OT it will take, and start setting money aside...


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 5, 2011)

Download Evernote, I just did; you can just take a snapshot of the recipe or tip and file it away, no more writing down - because after my last couple strokes I can barely write! 

www.evernote.com

you can even snap a pic of a whiteboard with your camera smartphone (iPhone or Android) and sync it to your computer at home so it's there waiting for you when you get home and in full size so you can read everything!  I am using that now in my therapy classes and it's a godsend!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2011)

simple said:


> Thanks, Pops! I just got around to looking into these.  A couple look like good deals to me...
> 
> Unfortunately, they also look like they cause me to end up in the dog house for a rather lengthy stay
> 
> ...


Now you did it !!!

Nearly 43 years of marriage to the same Lady tell me those closet comments were a "No-No"!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokey mo (Nov 5, 2011)

If you keep an eye on Craigslist for your area you might find a deli or restaurant liquidating and can pick one up really cheap.  May need a good cleaning but it will be what you want.  Good luck.

The bacon looks great by the by.  Stay close to Pops and you will learn plenty good stuff.


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 5, 2011)

Good links there Pops thanks!


----------



## sound1 (Nov 5, 2011)

About the only meat that I slice with the grain is for Jerky. I like to grab a chunk and chew on it for a while, kinda like the old style bacon rind. It's all about your preference.


----------

